# Miss Maddie Lou Who! LMAO!



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Oh Gosh, my first attempt at banding the top knot this morning on 
Maddie...doesn't she remind you of a Who off the Grinch that stole 
Christmas?! LMAO! :rofl:


----------



## Jako (Mar 4, 2008)

lol 

What she reminds me of is a little blonde girl I know who always has a topknot.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Jako said:


> lol
> 
> What she reminds me of is a little blonde girl I know who always has a topknot.


LOL, I seen parents that do that to their kids...gives them a little
top knot pony tail! :lol:


----------



## shaneyraepage (Oct 18, 2008)

Adorable


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

shaneyraepage said:


> Adorable


Thankies! :hug:


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

How gorgeous does she look! Just like a proper grown up poodle LOL. How old is she? T doesn't have anywhere near enough topknot to put up yet and I will probably have to cut him down for the summer here soon so may never have enough.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Blue Fox said:


> How gorgeous does she look! Just like a proper grown up poodle LOL. How old is she? T doesn't have anywhere near enough topknot to put up yet and I will probably have to cut him down for the summer here soon so may never have enough.


Thank you! She just turned 3 months Oct. 15th. I've been growing out
her topknot ever since she was born...never touched it, but I do keep 
her back and legs nice and lamb trimmed, though I'm going to start
letting that grow back out again due to it's getting cold weather here.


----------



## Gigit (Oct 13, 2008)

Aww, how precious


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

She looks cute mm.
With topknots make sure you dont put the whole topknot in, it only goes just past the eyes in a line towards the other eye. And not too tight or getting hairs caught as this will cause the dog to rub and break the topknot.

If you are doing this for fun, its ok, but if you still want to show, its best to do the way I said. Regardless she is too cute.


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

Ohh I haven't cut any off T's and he's 3 1/2 months and still not enough!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Lol ... Wow She Looks Funny Mm. Im With Sivaro, Let The Back Out And Just Tie Up The Front. She Is A Cutie Though!!!! 

I Like Her Nicely Shaved Muzzle...good Job


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Blue Fox said:


> Ohh I haven't cut any off T's and he's 3 1/2 months and still not enough!


Standard poodles always take longer cause they are so big. At 12 mths old its sometimes hard to put them in an adult clip due to not much hair and they look a little funny. Some other can have just enough to get away with.


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

Ohh that's good to know Siv I thought perhaps he just had really slow growing fur - although the rest of him seems to be growing fast enough LOL. I am putting off clipping him down for the summer, am going to wait till mid Nov and just practice my shaping till then. Thinking if I don't take him real short then maybe I can leave the topknot and he won't look too unbalanced.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

baoerji9527 said:


> SPAM


Go Die in a fire!


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

mercymoon said:


> Go Die in a fire!


ound:


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Sivaro said:


> ound:


LOL, I am evil, yes?


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

mercymoon said:


> LOL, I am evil, yes?



Never ound: :bootyshake:


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

OMG I am laughing so hard I am crying...see trolls are good for something! MM you are a riot!


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

IPP said:


> OMG I am laughing so hard I am crying...see trolls are good for something! MM you are a riot!



LMAO, I make myself even laugh sometimes at my stupidity! LOL! :rofl:


----------



## Lelune (Oct 10, 2008)

Argh...

I though Todd would have deleted those post by now...

Oi leave the trolls alone, they are busy keeping us occupied LMAO


----------

